# حكم وامثال بالصور المتحركة



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## monygirl (12 مارس 2009)

_حلوينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننجدا ميرسى ليكىىىىى

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _حلوينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننجدا ميرسى ليكىىىىى
> 
> ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_​


 
ميرسى يا قمر على ردك الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

حلوين كتيررررررررررررررررررررر 

يا mana_mana

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (12 مارس 2009)

*حلوين كتير​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> حلوين كتيررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> يا mana_mana
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 ميرسى قوى كليمو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *حلوين كتير​*


 ميرسى ليكى رانيا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tota Christ (12 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه بجد بجد حلويييييييييييييييييييين مرسى مانا يا قمر


----------



## sameh7610 (12 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله وحكم اجمل

ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

tota christ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه بجد بجد حلويييييييييييييييييييين مرسى مانا يا قمر


ميرسى يا بنت عمى يا قمر 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *صور جميله وحكم اجمل​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى*​


 ميرسى جدا لردك الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا مانا


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صور وحكم رااااااائعه*​


----------



## ndidi (13 مارس 2009)

هههههههههه مهضومين
تحياتي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى يا مانا


ميرسى يا قمرة ربنا ميحرمنيش منك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صور وحكم رااااااائعه*​


ميرسى جدا لارق انجل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> هههههههههه مهضومين
> تحياتي


 ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
شكلهم عسل اووووووووى بجد
ياحبى على الحكم الجميلة زيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2009)

حلوووووويين أوى يا مانا 

تسلمى ياقمر ​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

*امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

_*امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)* _​
_

























































































_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

*ههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد جمال خالص
عجبتنى كتير بتاعة القرد
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى 
مرسى ياكوك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> _*تحفة بجد جمال خالص*_
> _*عجبتنى كتير بتاعة القرد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> ...


 
_*هههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وخدمتك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*



نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة اوى *
> *مرسى ياكوك*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وخدمتك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

هههههههه مرسي اوي يا كوك
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا كيرو 

ميرررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

*ههههههههههه

مرسي يا كوك 
كتييييييييييير روعة ​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: امثال بالصور المتحركه (جومال جدا)*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوى ياكوك *
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

حلوين موت وجامدين اخر حاجة


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه

حلوويين ياقمرى *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه حلوين اوى


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووووين اوي يا mana_mana
ميرسي عالصور


----------



## tena_tntn (26 يونيو 2009)

حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين قوى يا مانا*
*ميرسى كتير*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووين اوي 
مرسيه يا مانا


----------



## kingmena (27 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

جامدة مووووووووت


ميرسي يا جميل​


----------



## النسر الغريب (28 يونيو 2009)

*توقيعك يا كليمو كبير خالص حاول تصغر الصورة شوية*​


----------



## النسر الغريب (28 يونيو 2009)

++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 يونيو 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حلوييييييييييين كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

بجد تحفة​:big35::big35:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> بجد تحفة​
> 
> :big35::big35:​


 ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (7 يوليو 2009)

حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااا....بجد تحفة ....ميرسي ...

ربنا يبارك حياتك ....​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااا....بجد تحفة ....ميرسي ...​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ....​


 ميرسى يا قمر على زوقك وردك للموضوع
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## twety (12 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*عسل بامانه كلهك*
*واول واحده عسوله جدا *

*ميرسى يا جميل*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عسل بامانه كلهك*
> *واول واحده عسوله جدا *
> ...


 
ميرسى يا قمر على ردك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------

